# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn Thiên Đường - Paradise tại quận Hà Đông, Hà Nội

## nhanolia

Nằm tọa lạc tại F11 - Man Bồi - Gốc Găng - Phú Lãm - Hà Đông gần ngay bùng binh ngã 3 Ba la gần trường Đại Học Kinh tế kỹ thuật thương mại và Đại Học Đại Nam ! và tiện cho việc đi du lịch thắng cảnh chùa Hương ! 


Khách sạn có cầu thang máy - máy lạnh - tủ lạnh - wifi - truyền hình cáp và đặc biệt , nếu bạn không mua đi xa mua đồ ăn thì tại đây có phục vụ bạn ăn uống 24/24 ! 


Mọi ý kiến thắc mắc xin liên hệ số điện thoại 04 33 533 599
Xin chân thành cảm ơn!

----------


## levan.01610

sao không có giá phòng vậy bạn?

----------

